# What is the best beer in the World?



## Aggie08 (Oct 9, 2005)

All you Europeans, what're the choice beers over there? Americans too, what's yalls favorites? I'm stickin with the Texas brewed Shiner Bock...after that Keystone cause its so wonderfully cheap!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2005)

Stella Artois, Grolsch, Guiness, 1664, Carlsberg, Carlsberg Export, Black Sheep ...well ...erh, I just like a whole lot of beer.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sam Adams is the best beer in the world.

I also like Budweiser cause it has the most consistant taste for a global beer.

When lounging on the beaches in tropical asia, Tiger beer (Singapore), Bintang (Indonesia) and San Miguel (Philipines) are all nice when its hot and humid out.

I drank a lot of Stella Artois when I was working in French Guiana. It tasted good down there. But the stuff for sale here in America, it tastes bad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> I also like Budweiser cause it has the most consistant taste for a global beer.



You really are American, Jesus Christ! Budweiser is piss water! It is the shittiest beer on the planet. Just the taste of the beer is nasty!

The best beers are Kristal Weizen, Stuttgarter Hoffbrau, most German Pils's, Warsteiner, Schwaben Brau, and Paulaner! 

For American beers I will give you Sam Adams, I can atleast drink it. I do like Foggy Bottom also. However Sam Adams does not come close to a good German Pils or Kristal Weizen. The flavor is just not there.

Also Guiness, Killkenny, and Murphey's Irish Red from the United Kingdom are good beers.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 9, 2005)

Butt-wiser!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Agreed the stuff is nasty unless you are talking about the Real Original Budweiser from the Czech Republic that actually tastes like a good Pils. All Anheizer Busch was able to due was steal the name but they can not copy the taste of the real Budweiser.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2005)

Your hatred of Budweiser is irrational. Its a mediocre beer thats consistantly mediocre. Thats what makes it great. You know what it will be tasting like before you drink it (anywhere in the world). I think youve listened to too much german propaganda!!!

)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Your hatred of Budweiser is irrational. Its a mediocre beer thats consistantly mediocre. Thats what makes it great. You know what it will be tasting like before you drink it (anywhere in the world). I think youve listened to too much german propaganda!!!
> 
> )



Yes but that propaganda is atleast true. Budweiser sucks and the Germans know how to make beer and are experts in it. Even when I lived in the US I hated Budweiser. Budweiser Sucks!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 9, 2005)

Budweiser sucks. Now having said that, I find that a lot of American and Canadian beers suck. Especially the mass market ones. There are a few good ones though, but I find that they mostly come from microbreweries or people's basements.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes even mass market German beers that are made mostly for export such as Becks and Bitburger that you can commonly find in the United States suck! That I can completely agree with. The great thing about German beer though is that every town has there own brewery and most of the small town beers are really good like the Monk beer that is brewed in a Monestary near where I live, Damn it is really good.

Now having said that BUDWEISER REALLY DOES SUCK AND THE NAME IS STOLEN FROM A CZECH BREWERY!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2005)

You're all jealous of Bud!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

You just dont know good beer!


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 9, 2005)

Shiner Bock is available only in Texas and maybe a few surrounding states I believe, I know Oklahoma gets it in 3 point form as opposed to its usual 6. I had my first Warsteiner the other day- dang, one of the best beers I've ever had but it knocked me on my tail! Anyone know how strong that stuff is?


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 9, 2005)

Spaten, Pilsner Urquell, the English and Irish reds...

But there is a nice story...

At the Beer congress the boss of Budweiser, Heineken and Guinness decide to take a break, sit down and have a chat. So they sit in the bar and when the waiter came: 'A Bud, the king of beers' say Mr.Budweiser, 'Heineken, the best pils' say Mr Heineken.
After a few seconds Mr Guinness say ' A coke for me'
The other two are startled ' a COKE?' ' Well guys, since here nobody seems to be in the mood for a beer...'


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 9, 2005)

.. oops, I forgot the Belgian trappist like Chimay etc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2005)

Aggie08 said:


> Shiner Bock is available only in Texas and maybe a few surrounding states I believe, I know Oklahoma gets it in 3 point form as opposed to its usual 6. I had my first Warsteiner the other day- dang, one of the best beers I've ever had but it knocked me on my tail! Anyone know how strong that stuff is?



It is only 5.6 percent. One of the best beers though. I buy it by the rack over here. The monk beer that I get by the keg for parties and BBQs at the monestary near where I live is almost 11 percent! Crazy 11 percent for a beer.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 10, 2005)

Is it real Artois, syscom? And American beer sucks, especially Bud.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2005)

Its real Stella Artois. It says so on the label.

Budweiser is a great beer. Millions upon millions of consumers cant all be wrong.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, you can normally tell with the cans of Artois. The real, brewed in Belgium, Stella cans are lumpy on the ensignia while those brewed in Britain are flat.

And millions of consumers could be wrong, and are wrong. They drink Bud to look 'cool' because they're drinking beer, which is actually just water and won't get them too drunk, if at all.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 10, 2005)

Maybe they drink it cause it tastes good.

Anyone old enough to remember that old beer commercial "Tastes great!.....Less Filling!!!!"


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 10, 2005)

mmm...beer good. Think I'll have me one now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 10, 2005)

I drank all mine last night.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree with everyone who said Budweiser sucks, tried it while I was in Bahrain and didn't impress me (or my mates) that much. Guinness and Kilkenny are great. Has anyone here every tried any Aussie beer?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 10, 2005)

The only one I can recall at the moment is Fosters, which must be the Aussie equivalent of Bud because it's just as bad. I had some stuff called Aussie Red, but I don't know if it was actually Australian beer or if it was just the name. It was good though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Budweiser is a great beer. Millions upon millions of consumers cant all be wrong.



No millions upon millions can be wrong. Most Bud drinkers are from the United States and that makes up most of the Millions. Lets face it the United States does not know a thing about beer. Budweiser really does taste like piss water. Have you ever really had a "real" beer. It tastes so much better. I recomend that you try a good Pils or a Kristal Weizen. The taste is so much richer and there is no watered down flavor. As for the Millions of people outside of the US that try Bud, most of the time it is a one time thing to try what you normally dont get in there country and if you came over here to Germany, or go to England, or any other country that makes "real" beer and they will tell you that Budweiser is low quality Piss Water.  

I have had Fosters and that is the only Aussie beer that I have ever had. I mostly drink Germany beer followed by Irish and British beer. Czech beer is really good too.

Now that this is all said and done I will split this from this thread because it does not belong in Rising Sun Warbirds thread.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2005)

Also now that has been said please feel free to go check out the new poll for this topic also.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ive been to germany, tried the beers..... and wondered what all the fuss was )

Theres one place in the world that has excellent beers. India! When I was working there, I sampled quite a few, and I thought they were excellent. Nothing like one of their locally brewed lagers to go with some curry!

Deradler, what do you mean million of consumers are wrong? You remind me of one of the Kerry spokesman after the election complaining how so many people can be so dumb )

Budweiser! Budweiser! Budweiser! Budweiser! Budweiser!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, believe it or not even the Germans are capable of making a lousy beer from time to time. 
Becks is just god awful, and there was one other type I tried once that was gross, but I can't remember the name. I probably wouldn't be able to spell it anyway. 

Most of the German beers I've tried were great though. I've tried quite a few.


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

Your right there Sys ice cold indian Cobra is magnificent


----------



## plan_D (Oct 11, 2005)

You're largely out-numbered on here about the Bud issue, sys. And your kind are most likely out-numbered in the world too. A good beer is Tropical from Gran Canaria, it's their local. Very refreshing.


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

You know why they drink Bud straight from the bottle.
because not only does it taste like piss it looks like it.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

You want me, a Czech guy, to vote in this poll? HAHAHAHAHAHA!

Adler is obviously the only one who knows........ because he is German (and that is close to Czech borders lol)

Budwesier, erm... the US one, is only a stolen mark from the Czech extra strong and extra fine beer called Budweiser Budvar (Ceské Budejovice - Böhmische Budweis in German - is a Czech city on the south of Bohemia. *Bud* - a shortcut for Budejovice, *var* - "to boil" in Czech. Generally means "the original Budweis product"... I've tried the US "Bud" and it's crap....  

Here's my top (I'm almost sure you've never heard about it, hehehehe  )

*Pilsner Urquell
Budejovický Budvar (Budweiser)
Gambrinus
Kozel
Braník
Krušovice
etc...*

German beers ain't bad, British beer is confidentaly a piss....  

lol: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1869&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 (bottom of the page, beginning of the 2nd)

________________________________________
http://www.budvar.cz/
http://www.pilsner-urquell.com/
http://www.pivo-krusovice.cz/
http://www.gambrinus.cz/piva/skola/pivo.php
________________________________________


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

trackend said:


> You know why they drink Bud straight from the bottle.
> because not only does it taste like piss it looks like it.



i drink beer also straigh from the bottle........ if not in a pub, than soemtimes even there, too


----------



## Erich (Oct 11, 2005)

All American biers are dog poop, well maybe not Coors............on second thought it sucks too ! Deutschland über Alles !


----------



## trackend (Oct 11, 2005)

Do we mean the best Beer or the best Lager Beer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 11, 2005)

If I'm going to drink a "cheap" beer, I'll do Coors Light - usually when working around the house or in the garage, I treat it like drinking a soft drink. My favs here - Guiness, Sam Adams, Easy Street Wheat and Fat Tire. There are dozens of micro breweries in Colorado so beer consumption choices are really good here, I'd compare them to anything out of Europe, but then again, they're not commercially made or distrubuted.

Budwiser - well,


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Budweiser makes billions of dollars in sales cause the consumers know a good beer when they taste it.

Youre all jealous of it!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 11, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Budweiser makes billions of dollars in sales cause the consumers know a good beer when they taste it.
> 
> Youre all jealous of it!



How could I be jealous of something that taste like crap and gives me a headache?!? It makes money cause it's cheap and it's the choice beer of minorities cause it's cheap!!!! If Guniess sold for $4.99 a six pack it would make billions as well!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

One beer (half a liter) here costs around 20 Czech crowns - 90 US Cents....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2005)

Pisis said:


> One beer (half a liter) here costs around 20 Czech crowns - 90 US Cents....


That is not fair. 1 pint (568ml) is between £2 and £3 here (~$4-$6)


----------



## Erich (Oct 11, 2005)

Budweiser, Hamms, Henry's who gives a rats ass, it's all the same stale pungent puke. go have a real Bier-Deutsch syscom. We are Americans and we buy cheap because that is what we are accustomed to and it's readily available, and not the finer liquid breads unless we go deli shopping which we need to do but are too dang lazy to seek out.

ok class dismissed : Beer 101


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 11, 2005)

Not a connoisseur but I say
Pilsener Urquell and Spaten for the lagers

Guinness, Kilkenny and Chimay for the 'evening meditation' beers

Bud and other very light beers (like Kronenbourg, the italians etc.) are ok for me when it's hot and I am really thirsty: cold and light you can drink them like water whitout getting drunk.


----------



## Erich (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh I almost forgot a northwest (barf) tradition, Olympia beer. Urine in a can/bottle


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 11, 2005)

You know, one thing that HASNT been mentioned is all the fine tasty beers coming in from Mexico... Corona is good, but there are many better beers down there...

Dosequis (Doe Sekees) Amber is a GREAT beer.... Modelo is another great beer as well....

Ive heard the whole Fosters/Aussie thing when I was in Austrailia... I thought it was funny as hell...

I would rather drink water or coke before I waste my time, money or taste buds on a Budweiser, let alone a Bud light...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 11, 2005)

NO BUD IN PORTUGAL!

STRASBOURG, France - Anheuser-Busch Ltd. cannot sell beer under the brand name Budweiser in Portugal, the European Court of Human Rights ruled Tuesday in the latest round of a global legal battle between the U.S. beer giant and Czech brewery Budejovicky Budvar. 

Anheuser-Busch was appealing a 2001 decision by Portugal's Supreme Court, which ruled that Budejovicky Budvar had the right to use the brand name under a 1986 treaty between the Czech Republic and Portugal, which protects registered designations of origin.

Anheuser-Busch argued the decision violated its rights to the "peaceful enjoyment" of the trademark and lodged a complaint with the Strasbourg court. It said the Portuguese ruling infringed Article 1 of the European Convention on Human Rights, which guarantees individuals and companies protection of property.

Anheuser-Busch first applied to register Budweiser as a trademark in 1981. After a protracted legal battle, during which Portuguese courts first granted the use of Budweiser to the American company then ruled in favor of the Czechs following their appeal, the case was sent to Strasbourg in June 2001.

"While we are disappointed with this ruling, the judgment has no effect on Anheuser-Busch's business in Portugal as our trademark for `Bud' remains valid and unchallenged," Stephen J. Burrows, CEO and president of Anheuser-Busch International Inc., said in a statement Tuesday.

"Anheuser-Busch has made significant investments since 1876 to develop our Budweiser and Bud brand names throughout the world, and we will aggressively protect our famous trademarks from any infringement. We disagree with the ruling and are considering an appeal to the Grand Chamber of Judges in light of the persuasive dissenting opinion issued by two of the court's judges."

The two companies have been battling over Budweiser and other trade names, such as Budvar, for a century. Currently, they are involved in some 40 lawsuits worldwide.

Budejovicky Budvar was founded in 1895 in Ceske Budejovice — called Budweis by the German-speaking people that populated the area at the time. Beer has been brewed there since 1265.

The founders of Anheuser-Busch used the name Budweiser for their product because it was well-known in their German homeland. The St. Louis brewery got its start in 1852. It began producing Budweiser, America's first national beer brand, in 1876.

Since 2001, Budvar has been exporting lager to the Unites States under the name Czechvar


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 11, 2005)

A fascinating bit of beer trivia there.


----------



## ariel81 (Oct 12, 2005)

budweiser is like yellow water forme
quilmes,for ever,that's the real thing

the worst ones?the israeli beer,is like orine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Ive been to germany, tried the beers..... and wondered what all the fuss was )



Yes because you either tried the wrong beer or you were expecting the taste of Budweiser which leads me to believe you know nothing about good beer.  




syscom3 said:


> Deradler, what do you mean million of consumers are wrong? You remind me of one of the Kerry spokesman after the election complaining how so many people can be so dumb )



Well I guess I am saying that then. People who like Budweiser are dumb!  



syscom3 said:


> Budweiser! Budweiser! Budweiser! Budweiser!


 
Uncultured Crap! Uncultured Crap! Uncultured Crap! Uncultured Crap!



Nonskimmer you are correct there are bad German beers out there but you know what lets say 100 out of 2500 different beers. Thats pretty good odds. You go to any village, town or city or in Germany and chances are you will get a quality good beer. There are great beers all over the world. the microbreweries in the US make some good beer. The British, Polish, Irish, and Czech make excellent beer also.

You know though why Europe makes so much better beer than the United States and "Budweiser" is because they have thousands of years making beer the US only has 250 or so. The US may catch up at some point but I doubt it because of reasons that FlyboyJ already stated.



syscome3 said:


> Budweiser makes billions of dollars in sales cause the consumers know a good beer when they taste it.
> 
> Youre all jealous of it!



No, you just know you are wrong and will not admit it.



FlyboyJ said:


> NO BUD IN PORTUGAL!
> 
> STRASBOURG, France - Anheuser-Busch Ltd. cannot sell beer under the brand name Budweiser in Portugal, the European Court of Human Rights ruled Tuesday in the latest round of a global legal battle between the U.S. beer giant and Czech brewery Budejovicky Budvar.
> 
> ...



Go Portugal, down with Budweiser! They need to change the name to Piss Wiser and be called the Little Girl of Beers!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

Alder


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

Well its true, I mean look at the Class 6 shoppette here on the military post where I work. The only American beer that can sell is Coors and Coors light. Budweiser is only stocked in small amounts while German Beers, Heiniken, and Guiness are constantly selling out. Even the US soldiers including myself over here would rather drink European beer than get a taste of "Back Home with pissy Budweiser".


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well its true, I mean look at the Class 6 shoppette here on the military post where I work. The only American beer that can sell is Coors and Coors light. Budweiser is only stocked in small amounts while German Beers, Heiniken, and Guiness are constantly selling out. Even the US soldiers including myself over here would rather drink European beer than get a taste of "Back Home with pissy Budweiser".


Agreed. Don't see Budweiser here at all in the pubs and I haven't even noticed it in the shops either


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

There is a reason why. Some people just dont have culture in beer!

Here is some info on some of my favorite German Beer. All of this is taken from the: www.germanbeerinstitute.com

There are actually more than 4 dozen different kinds of German beer and litterally thousands of breweries making there own brands. 

Enjoy:

*KRISTALLWEIZEN*


Pronunciation guide for English-speakers: 
"chriss-ull-vit-sssen" (pronounce "ull" as in "lull") 

Definition: 

Literally "crystal wheat." A Kristallweizen is a filtered pale Weissbier or Hefeweizen, the German wheat ale. It pours "crystal"-clear rather than yeast-turbid. In all other respects, it is not different from an unfiltered wheat beer. It is spritzy-effervescent and refreshing and appealing to the eye. Like its Hefeweizen counterpart, Kristallweizen develops a richly-textured, firm, white head in the glass. Several Weissbier breweries export their Kristallweizen along with their Hefeweizen to the United States. 

*ALTBIER*

AKA: 
Alt, Düsseldorfer Alt 

Pronunciation guide for English-speakers: 
"ullt-beer" 

Definition: 
One of only a handful of traditional German ales. Altbier is Copper-colored, cool-fermented, cold-conditioned, clean-tasting, with an aromatic hop-presence, a firm creamy head, a medium body, and a dry finish. It is indigenous to the Rheinland in the northwestern part of the country. The best known Altbiers come from the Dösseldorf, the capital city of the state of North Rine-Westphalia. 

*Helles*

Hell, Helles Export, Helles Lager(bier), Export Helles, Urhelles, Urtyp-Helles, Edelhelles, Spezial Helles 

Pronunciation guide for English-speakers:
"hell-us" 

Definition:


Hell is the German adjective for "light," while Helles is a noun used in the sense of "a light one." But unlike in North America, this designation refers to color only, not to the beer's caloric or alcoholic strength, which is a substantial 4.7 to 5.4 percent by volume. If there is one beer style that typifies the greatness especially of Bavarian beer-making, it is this straw-blond lager. Depending on the brewery, this beer style issold under various designations on the label. Because the Munich Hellesis historically the first Munich blond lager, it is also sometimes marketed in English-speaking countries under the designation of "Munich Original Lager." You may also encounter it on the shelves under the label of "Munich Light" to appeal to consumers who might not be familiar with the term Helles. 

Related beer styles:
Dortmunder, Pils/Pilsner/Pilsener, Radler(mass), Alsterwasser 

*KÖLSCH*

Pronunciation guide for English-speakers: 
"Cœllsh" (pronounce the "ö" like a French "œ" as in bœuf) 

Definition: 
One of only a handful of traditional German ales. Kölsch is the local brew of the city of Cologne ("Köln" in German). It is one of the palest German beers made. It is Germany's answer to the British pale ale. It shares a history with the copper-colored Altbier made in Düsseldorf, some 44 km down the Rhine from Cologne. Just as the British pale ale emerged from the British broiwn ale in the 19th century, when pale malt became readily available, so did the Kölsch separate itself from tAltbier around the same time. In 1948, the brewers of Kölsch joined forces in the so-called Kölsch Convention and formalized the Kölsch style in terms of modern brewing specifications. Kölsch, like Altbier, gets its characteristic, slightly fruity flavor from its own special ale yeast, with which the brew is cool-fermented and then aged and mellowed (or "lagered") near the freezing point. Kölsch is always served in a straight-side, narrow, 0.2-liter (6¾ fluid ounces) glass called a Stange ("stick," "pole" or "rod"). Kölsch is available only sporadically in the United States. The two brands that can be found in specialty beer stores in some areas of the coutnry are Reissforf and Gaffel. 

*PILS*

AKA: 
Pilsner, Pilsener 

Pronunciation guide for English-speakers: 
"pills" 

Definition: 
Pils is arguably the most successful beer style in the world. Nine out of ten beers drunk in the worldtoday are made according to the Pilsner style or a style directly derived from it. Pils is a very blond, brillinatly clear, moderately effervensent lager, modeled largely in a beer style invented in 1842 in the Czech city of Pilsen. Pils is often strongly hopped with an assertive up-front bitterness bite. It emerged in the north of Germany. Perhaps the classic representation of the style is Jever Pils, a brew from a small by the same name. Jever Pils is being imported into the United Sates and available in many parts of the country. 

*Hefeweizen*

AKA:
Weissbier, Weizenbier, Weizen, Wheat Ale 

Pronunciation guide for English-speakers: 
"heyh-foh-vy-tzen" (Do NOT pronounce it "Heffea-vizen"! 

Definition: 
Another name for Weissbier. "Hefe" means yeast, and "Weizen" means wheat, so Hefeweizen is "yeast wheat." Germans prefer to call the brew Weissbier, while Northamericans prefer the term Hefeweizen. The beer is yeast turbid, because it is unfiltered. For more on this style, see Weissbier.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2005)

You are making me thirsty Alder.


----------



## trackend (Oct 12, 2005)

Lets have a party Adler D CC can bring the soft drinks and nibbles


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> budweiser is like yellow water forme
> quilmes,for ever,that's the real thing
> 
> the worst ones?the israeli beer,is like orine



One - makabi or goldstar, don't know which one now, wasn't that bad. But when I'm there, I usually buy Heineken.

Adler (and others, of course), if you come ever to Prague, I'll show you some best places with best stuff - even Bill Clinton, Madelein Allbright along with Vaclav Havel and Bohumil Hrabal (Czech novelist) went there. It's a fleasome dirty pub but that's simply the Czech classic.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

trackend said:


> Lets have a party Adler D CC can bring the soft drinks and nibbles



Fanta for me!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 12, 2005)

Did you just say I could bring ...soft drinks, Lee? What planet are you living on? Since I've managed to spend £60 in one night on booze despite the fact for two hours it was £1.50 for a double vodka and coke. And, I went out saturday and last night ...some minor injuries and a lot of drinking ...I'm not going out again until ...3rd November ...


----------



## Udet (Oct 12, 2005)

I am not that much into beer.

I prefer a daily glass of good french, mexican or chilean red wine.

Whenever it comes to beer I like Franziskaner Weissbier. There is a German deli-cold cuts store one block away from my place where you can buy all kinds of German meats and beers:

Fleischkäse, Bauernwurst, Bockwurst, Bratwurst, Jagdwurst, etc, (stuff I hardly get to eat ever, I am a seafood creature). Their stock of German beer is massive.

Franziskaner is very good. I did like it.


----------



## trackend (Oct 12, 2005)

ooooo you little hardened drinker you D dint worry its only a passing faze 
Some of the new world wines are really nice Udet I have recently discovered a New Zealand Cabernet that is knockout (Oyster Bay) and it comes with a screw cap so no chance of getting a spoiled corked bottle.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dos Equis beer is pretty good. Tastes good while eating chips 'n salsa


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2005)

I know events like these, plan_D. Just last Friday, first I went with my girfriend, then she went home so I went to some pub near where my home bus stop is - there were many Englishmen there (some of them were policemen - the "bobbies") - I came back home at 9 o'clock in the morning......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2005)

Those dirty little pubs that you are talking about make the best ones.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just saw Budweiser is the official beer of the 2006 World Cup.

Just further proof that Bud is a world renowned beer worthy of international acclaim.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

No it just means that Bud was willing to pay more for the contract. Sorry I understand that you are blind to the fact but Bud sucks. I just asked the guys in my unit and they all said that Budwieser sucks and obviously you have not had a taste of 'real' beer. Guess what? They are all American and they will not touch beer, they said they would rather not drink beer if they had to drink Bud. I dont even think that anyone here on this forum as agreed with you that Bud is a good beer. How can you like th watered down taste of it?


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2005)

So many people go to Germany with the expectations that they have the best beers in the world that put American beers to shame. And after awhile, they start to believe it. 

Fortunatley, in my travels around the world, I've kept an open mind about what is good and what is bad, and I was surprised that Budweiser tasted good no matter what country you were in.

The reason Bud is so rich is they sell a lot of beer. That means they have lots of customers who like their product!

The consumer is always right!

)


----------



## Udet (Oct 14, 2005)

DerAdler: 

Do you happen to know the German beer I mentioned in my last posting?

Franziskaner Weissbier?


Syscom3:

During your stay in Mexico, did you ever had the chance of tasting a superb mexican beer, "Casta"?

See their webpage, there´s an english section of the page available. Very good beer, and very expensive.

http://www.cervezacasta.com.mx/

Cerveza (Spanish for..)= Beer, Bier.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> The reason Bud is so rich is they sell a lot of beer. That means they have lots of customers who like their product!
> 
> The consumer is always right!
> 
> )



No - it's cheap!


----------



## trackend (Oct 14, 2005)

I have decided to start a tasting excersise with Beers and Lagers I hav'nt tried before, tonights sample is going to be Budwieser Budvar I have tasted the US brand Budwieser (yuck) but the Budvar seems to use a different Hop variety I shall post my results.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2005)

Budweiser is not cheap, its "inexpensive". And it can be sold for less because so much of it is brewed and sold to adoring consumers. if they didnt have the cosumer base, then they couldnt sell it for less.

Udet, no I didnt see a beer with that name the last time I was in Mexico DF.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Budweiser is not cheap, its "inexpensive". And it can be sold for less because so much of it is brewed and sold to adoring consumers. if they didnt have the cosumer base, then they couldnt sell it for less.



 IT'S FRIGGIN CHEAP, MASS BREWED AND TASTE HORRIBLE!!! Consumer base?!?! - Rednecks, a good portion of the hispanic community, and other folks who drink beer with a paper bag wrapped around the can!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2005)

hey, millions of people all cant be wrong!

)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> hey, millions of people all cant be wrong!
> 
> )


Yes they can... why else did Bush get a second term.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> hey, millions of people all cant be wrong!
> 
> )



No, they just want a cheap high!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> hey, millions of people all cant be wrong!
> 
> )



No, they just want a cheap high!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> So many people go to Germany with the expectations that they have the best beers in the world that put American beers to shame. And after awhile, they start to believe it.



No they like German beer because it is better. But can you explain this if it has to do with only German beer, then why do they think Guiness is better, why do think Heinekin is better, why do they think that Fosters is better, why do they think that Kilkenny is better? Sorry Bud sucks, I am very sorry that you dont realize it. 



syscom3 said:


> Fortunatley, in my travels around the world, I've kept an open mind about what is good and what is bad, and I was surprised that Budweiser tasted good no matter what country you were in.



Actually so have I and having lived in the United States, Germany and travelled to almost all of Europe and parts of Asia and I have learned to live with an open mind and with that open mind I am have learned to be cultured and see that Budweiser is uncultred crap and very cheap and of cheap quality. I am not saying that only the Germans make good beer. What I am saying is that Budweiser is crap for quality and taste and that the Germans, British, Irish, and Czech make the best bear and even there worst beer is better than Budweiser.



syscom3 said:


> The reason Bud is so rich is they sell a lot of beer. That means they have lots of customers who like their product!
> 
> The consumer is always right!
> 
> )



Not going to repeat what others have already said.  



Udet said:


> DerAdler:
> 
> Do you happen to know the German beer I mentioned in my last posting?
> 
> Franziskaner Weissbier?



Yes I know the beer. I can buy it at the Extra Markt right near my home.



syscome3 said:


> Budweiser is not cheap, its "inexpensive". And it can be sold for less because so much of it is brewed and sold to adoring consumers.



Who are naive and dont know anything about beer.



FLYBOYJ said:


> IT'S FRIGGIN CHEAP, MASS BREWED AND TASTE HORRIBLE!!! Consumer base?!?! - Rednecks, a good portion of the hispanic community, and other folks who drink beer with a paper bag wrapped around the can!



LOL that is funny but true.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

Got this from another site....

Budweiser, horse filtered for that special taste 

Now, don't get this article wrong. I am not out to get Budweiser or anything like that. I just think their beer sucks! I got back from Houston recently, the land of Budweiser. I am sure there are other lands of Budweiser out there, but Houston seems to be the one place where people love to chug their bud. All I can say to the Budweiser chugging morons out there is, get a life! Get a micro brewed life! It costs $5 a case for a reason, a very bad reason!! 
Before this gets too into this, I want everyone who loves their bud to do the following (or for those of you who want to take the bud taste test): 

How to drink a Bud: 
Take a can of bud. Put it in the freezer for an hour or two. The top half inch of beer should be frozen solid. Take it out, and break through the ice with an icepick/knife/screwdriver/sharp object. Then chug the beer. You have roughly 10 seconds before the beer goes warm and flat, and begins to taste and smell like horse piss. 

Do this procedure 6 times. 

Now, given that bud is 99.999% water, after 6 times, unless you look like Earl Hughes, you will probably have to take a piss. Take one of the 6 cans, and piss in it. Fill it to the top. Now, put the can in the freezer for 3 hours. Take it out, break it with that sharp object, and drink it down. I will guarantee that you cannot tell the difference!! 

OK, my point is made. And I don't want to just pick on Budweiser. I also will say that this works with any Anheiser-Busch beer and any Miller as well. I just love their commericals - the best brewed beer in America ... says who? The same idiots who still drive Cadillacs, getting one mile to the gallon. Some big, fat, beer drinking moron in the midwest/south? Get a life!!! I love how they assemble a panel of judges, what judges! I want their names!!! and say that they judged Budweiser not only the best beer in America, but in the entire world? Bull-hinky!!! 

First off, just looking at Budweiser's web site, I can give you some facts on why their beer sucks. The first thing is the born on date. What this really is, is an expiration date. It is best drank within 110 days of its conception. That is 3 1/2 months. Why does that suck? Well, a good stout beer takes at least 6 months before it reaches it's prime state for consumption. Some fruit beers can take up to 3 years before they are drinkable. And in both of these types of beers, they last up to a year. Of course, these beers last longer then 10 seconds to drink and don't taste like horsepiss when they are warm. A good stout is drinkable before carbonation, before second stage fermentation, even at room temperature. I just made a porter that was drinkable prior to fermentation! Try drinking bud before it is carbonated and fermented (which takes them a couple of hours to achieve, of course they only use natural ingredients). I will guarantee you will think you are drinking horsepiss. Their beer tastes like crap when it is warm, it tastes like crap if it is cold then warm then cold or any combo. It spoils easily, and it cannot be drank more then 10 minutes after you open the can/bottle (unless you really like the taste of horsepiss). 

Going further into their web site, it says that the world's best brewmasters (again who do they talk to, this is an ambiguous term they use. The guys at Mo's Bar Grill do not qualify as judges) agree that the most difficult beer to brew is one that is skillfully balanced so that no one ingrediant overpowers another. The result is a refeshing beer with superior drinkability. BULL-HINKY!!!!! The best beers are precisely that, where you can taste the flavor of one or more ingredients (such as a certain hop or grain). American lagers suck because of this, they taste like nothing! That is why they have to be served icecold - the only thing you are tasting is some icy liquid going down your throat! Be it water or horsepiss, they both taste the same! 

According to the Brewers' companion, here is a synopsys of American and American Light lager: 
A light-tasting lager beer, originially patterned after the pilsner style, but now weaker, paler, and less bitter. Contains corn or rice adjuncts, the cheaper brands having more. Six-row malt is used because of its high enzyme levels. The present law limits adjunct content to 60 percent. The best examples are light, crisp, and good ice-cold on a hot day. The worst are thin, watery, with a soda-pop texture, and a flavor of too much corn. Some brands are stabilized with ultrafiltration instead of pasteurization, greatly improving beer body and head retention. These are sometimes known as "bottled draft" (or canned). Cans have plastic coatings on the inside, which can affect beer flavor.

An even lighter-tasting version of the same type of lager. Original gravities are less, and industrial enzymes are used to reduce dextrins almost completely to maltrose, so attenuation is higher then normal beers. Continues to be a growing segment of total U.S. beer consumption. Difficult, if not impossible, for the homebrewer to make; a good thing-we really don't want to! 

To summarize this - Budweiser dotes on being a rice beer. All the rice does is add alcohol. It doesn't add body or flavor to the beer, yet Budweiser denotes this as a "premium" ingredient. And Budweiser also totes about using six-row barley, like that is something unique and unusual. There are two major types of barley, six-row and two-row. Two-row barley has fuller, plumper kernels then six-row. Because of this, malted two-row barley yields a higher extract-a larger percent of the malt kernel is convertible to soluble starch and sugar. Six-row yields less. Two-row barley is the standard for all of Europe and Great Britain (yet Budweiser claims victory in a London-based taste test.) 

I could go on and on about this, but I already have. As you can tell, I enjoy micro-brewed beers. I abhor the mass produced, cheap, crappy beers that have invaded American beer drinking society. I call on everyone to boycott these companies and drink real beer, beer that has incredible taste and doesn't have to be drank at one degree above zero to be tolerable. Come to us, the micro brewed brotherhood awaits you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Very good post and very true there. 

I especially liked this part here:



> First off, just looking at Budweiser's web site, I can give you some facts on why their beer sucks. The first thing is the born on date. What this really is, is an expiration date. It is best drank within 110 days of its conception. That is 3 1/2 months. Why does that suck? Well, a good stout beer takes at least 6 months before it reaches it's prime state for consumption. Some fruit beers can take up to 3 years before they are drinkable. And in both of these types of beers, they last up to a year. Of course, these beers last longer then 10 seconds to drink and don't taste like horsepiss when they are warm.



As a matter of fact I have a rack of Paulaner Kristal Weizen right now in my basement keeping cool (note: no fridgeration required) and well I bought the rack about 4 months ago and the beer is still good.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice post FBJ, very true what is said in that article.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeap I think it pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

Just to let you know what is the *real* Budvar. 

BTW, costs 8.90 Czk - that's 0.35 Cents, lolol  8)


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

Oooops, looks I'm so much drunk........ or is the server in Australia?


----------



## trackend (Oct 14, 2005)

Well I have just tried this Budweiser Budvar and my honest opinion is that its a lager that is as tasteless as its US counterpart it lacks any discernible flavour and although containing more malt and than hops hence it being a lager the overall falvour is very chemical and unpleasant in fact I have poured most of it away.
Earlier this evening I went out for a meal and had a bottle of Spanish Alhambra 1925 reserve lager this was really nice with a much better colour and a strong Malt taste . 
Out of 10 for the Budvar I give 1 the Alhambra 7


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 14, 2005)

Yet another national embarrassment for Canada (like we really need any more.  ): Budweiser is brewed here too.

"Why" you might ask, when we already have our share of weak, watery, crappy brand-name beer? Big business I guess. Some say it has more flavour than the stuff brewed in the States, but it all tastes the same to me. Funny thing is, relatively few people drink the stuff anyway. 
They still prefer the home-grown crap, like Labatt's Blue and Moosehead. Beats me. Labatt brews the Canadian Bud anyway, so personally I think it's all in their heads.


----------



## trackend (Oct 14, 2005)

My last beer I shall drink for today is Adnams Broadside 
The nose is dull and musty and with a burnt meat falvour this is one of the limited porter type ales that is currently coming back in favour in the UK personely I find it not as smooth as I would like from a beer and it has a not very nice after taste out of 10 , I give it 5


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

OK - I"M LEAVING WORK - I'M GOING FOR A BEER!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL FBJ. The joys of being 6+ hours ahead


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2005)

Id like to know where this pub is.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Id like to know where this pub is.


So would I!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 14, 2005)

If it exists, of course the only two beers would be Bud and Sam Adams.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd go just for the glass!


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> If it exists, of course the only two beers would be Bud and Sam Adams.


Be handy though you could use them for chundering in after you had drunk the Bud and not have to Huey on the pavement.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Unless it was Budweiser that they served.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I'd still go for the glass. Bud isn't what I call good beer, but it's drinkable at least. It doesn't make me want to puke, let's put it that way.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2005)

Trackend, you're an ignorant cretin................ No, just kidding  

Everyone has different tastes, I like the *Czech Bud* although it isn't the best Czech beer...... 

IMHO the very best is *Pilsner Urquel*, in Czech called *Plzen* (after the Western Bohemia city Pilsen/Plzen):


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes I like Pilsner Urquel also.


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Trackend, you're an ignorant cretin................ No, just kidding



I'll go along with that Pisis but at least im an honest cretin and I still think Bud is tasteless muck  .
Tonight I shall try 2 German beers one a pilsner the other a wheat beer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Of those too the Premium Pils will taste the best but I honestly do not know if those 2 are any good, never tried them. There are just too many damn German beer over here.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2005)

They're all probably brewed at a Budweiser brewery and had a German label slapped on it.


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

Dont swear Sys  
Yup same over here Adler it's impossible to try them all I think in German there are approximatley 377 registered brewries and around the same in the UK with a combined out put of the two nations of roughly 5000-6000 different beers,
I just thought I would go through a few to get a general idea of them.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> They're all probably brewed at a Budweiser brewery and had a German label slapped on it.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

That's such a ridiculous notion, it's almost funny.








...They're actually brewed by Molsen.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> They're all probably brewed at a Budweiser brewery and had a German label slapped on it.


----------



## Glider (Oct 15, 2005)

Have to count me out of this thread. I'm allergic to alcohol


----------



## johnintempe (Oct 15, 2005)

The best beer I've ever had is Paulaner's "Salvatore". It was the house beer at a little family owned German restaurant I went to in Washington State. The label has a couple monks on it. Try it!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2005)

You anti-budweiser people are funny

)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

syscom3 said:



> You anti-budweiser people are funny
> 
> )



No, I'm just anti-bad beer!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> syscom3 said:
> 
> 
> > You anti-budweiser people are funny
> ...


We maybe funny but at least we have some sense (and proper taste buds!)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

Q: Why is drinking Bud like making love in a canoe? 

A: Because both are f*****g close to water!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)

FBJ


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

FBJ you cracked me up with that one 
( bet you guys didn't know FBJ not onlys flys but pushes too  )



Glider said:


> Have to count me out of this thread. I'm allergic to alcohol



Thats alright Glider you can drink as much Bud as you like then.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Of those too the Premium Pils will taste the best but I honestly do not know if those 2 are any good, never tried them. There are just too many damn German beer over here.



I've tried the one on the right (Hefe Weissbier) - it tastes very "heavyily" and it's quite good... But ain't no level of the Czech drinks.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2005)

Some of the brew pubs here in Sothern California make some beers that would put to shame anything in Germany.

In Orange County, the Tustin Brewery and Huntington Beach Brewery are top notch. In LA County, the Manhattan Beach and Redondo Beach breweries both have an excellent red ale.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

What? You mean they aren't piss poor? I don't believe you ...since you reckon Bud is good.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2005)

Buedweiser is the 2nd best beer in the world, after Sam Adams.

The brew pubs are in a special catagory because they dont bottle their beers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Some of the best beers in the world come from the small places like that. At least that's been my experience. It's been like that nearly everywhere I've ever visited.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

True, NS. And, sys, just be quiet about this. Everyone else on here, and the majority of people on the planet, know you're wrong and just stupid for thinking Bud is the second best beer on the planet. Millions drink Bud, but billions don't!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 15, 2005)

Molson Canadian, Alex Keiths, Kokanee, and Labaat Blue 

Those are the best beers in the world.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 15, 2005)

Why is it that bud is Exported to over thirty countries when I cant recall the name of one British beer being in any store outside of Britain.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Not even the Alberta Liquor Commission? 

By the way, every beer you've listed sucks. Especially Kokanee.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> In Orange County, the Tustin Brewery and Huntington Beach Brewery are top notch. In LA County, the Manhattan Beach and Redondo Beach breweries both have an excellent red ale.



Ok S3 - you're making sence!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 15, 2005)

I know this isnt beer related but on Thanksgiving day I had a few shot of burbon puked my guts out realized how much I love RYe

Oh God how i love RRRRYYYEEE!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes! Another rye man! 
Crown Royal all the way baby! Canadian Club Classic ain't bad either.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2005)

Youre all beer elitists........ jealous of Budweiser outselling all those brit and German beers )

Millions of bootles and cans sold each day, and millions of consumers cant be all wrong!

)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Sure they can.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 15, 2005)

Nonskimmer, you remind me of the John Kerry advisors complaining about the election results 

)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I take it that's bad. Just like Budweiser. 

AAAHHH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!!!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

Hussars, you can find British beers throughout Europe. The only reason you cannot find them in Canada and America is because you lot over there are all pussies and you cannot handle anything of any kind of strength or texture. When yanks or canucks come to Britain they get wrecked off three pints 'cos you're all used to that prissy pants fag stuff. 

I invite anyone on here on a night drinking with me and my friends, and we'll see how long you can last.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Puh-leeeze. 
Son, the day you or your buds drink me under is the day I'll kiss lanc square on the lips. In public.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

Hah! Bring it on. If Canadian pints are the same size as American pints, I will love to see your face when you get a beer.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Well if you think I normally drink the stereotypical garbage, then you really haven't been paying much attention.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

No, I'm talking about size wise. The British pint is bigger than the American pint. It's 20 liquid ounces, as opposed to the U.S 16 liquid ounces. And the British liquid ounce is 4% bigger than the U.S liquid ounce.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, I realize that. I have had the odd drink in the UK. Loved it, by the way. More bang for your buck.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 15, 2005)

...well yeah ...but it costs more "buck" here. It's about 4-6 USD for a pint here. Although on a tuesday night it's £1.50 (2-3 USD) for a double vodka and coke...which is B-E-A-utiful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

You know syscom3 you have a point some of those may put those beers in Germany to shame, but every beer in Germany I repeat every Beer in Germany puts Budweiser to shame! Do I need to repeat myself. I am sorry Syscom but your taste for Beer is really ignorant. Sam Adams is decent but not close to anything that comes out of Europe my friend. You really are dumb on this subject, I am sorry to say it but it is getting boring listen to this ignorant squable about Budweiser.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> Youre all beer elitists........ jealous of Budweiser outselling all those brit and German beers )
> 
> Millions of bootles and cans sold each day, and millions of consumers cant be all wrong!
> 
> )



If that is the only argument that you have, then all I can say is that it is a pretty bad attempt. Those Millions are just ignorant of beer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

johnintempe said:


> The best beer I've ever had is Paulaner's "Salvatore". It was the house beer at a little family owned German restaurant I went to in Washington State. The label has a couple monks on it. Try it!



Yes it is a good beer but know where near the best that comes out of Germany.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Why is it that bud is Exported to over thirty countries when I cant recall the name of one British beer being in any store outside of Britain.



That just means that the people that buy beer do not know what good beer is or they buy cheap beer because they can not afford a decent beer. I would rather pay 2 dollars a beer and get a good beer than pay 4 dollars for a Budweiser and drink piss!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Hussars, you can find British beers throughout Europe. The only reason you cannot find them in Canada and America is because you lot over there are all pussies and you cannot handle anything of any kind of strength or texture. When yanks or canucks come to Britain they get wrecked off three pints 'cos you're all used to that prissy pants fag stuff.
> 
> I invite anyone on here on a night drinking with me and my friends, and we'll see how long you can last.



Are you a complete moron? or are there just a few peices missing?

Dude check "The Source" Canada is home to The strongest beer in the world.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 16, 2005)

We are? Which one?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 17, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > Hussars, you can find British beers throughout Europe. The only reason you cannot find them in Canada and America is because you lot over there are all pussies and you cannot handle anything of any kind of strength or texture. When yanks or canucks come to Britain they get wrecked off three pints 'cos you're all used to that prissy pants fag stuff.
> ...



Are you a complete moron? or are there just a few peices missing?

The strongest beer in the world is now a German beer. It was brewed by a Bavarian brewer named Schneider and it is 25.4 percent. The previous owner of this record was the Boston Beer Company in the United States and I believe they are the brewers of Sam Adams. Thank you very much!


----------



## trackend (Oct 17, 2005)

I believe your right Adler.
However strength does'nt mean taste if all you want is to get pissed D 102 drink shorts or wine not beer as all beers are mostly water and the alcholic content of nearly all beer per pint against wine or spirits is very low so for getting oiled out of your skin try a pint of Tequila or Navy Neaters Rum ,ect


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 17, 2005)

And the myth that Canadian beer is any stronger than American beer is just that: A myth. I'm talking about the big brands now.

The Canadian liquor commissions measure alcohol content by volume, whereas the Americans measure it by weight. That's why the Canadian percentages are higher on the labels, that's all. It works out to be about the same. Some of the Canadian stuff may be just _ever so very slightly_ stronger, but it's certainly nothing appreciable. You can't really notice it for the most part.

It's _all_ crap.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2005)

Some of the micro-brews found in Colorado carry between 7 and 14%....


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

Look what I bought


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

Actually, Lee, to get drunk you drink two pints then start on the spirits. The beer gives content in your stomach. And I don't always drink to get drunk ...that's why I've tasted so many beers ...and Bud is still crap. 

And Hussars, learn the facts before trying to sound smart ... as Adler pointed out, the strongest is German.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> And the myth that Canadian beer is any stronger than American beer is just that: A myth. I'm talking about the big brands now.
> 
> The Canadian liquor commissions measure alcohol content by volume, whereas the Americans measure it by weight. That's why the Canadian percentages are higher on the labels, that's all. It works out to be about the same. Some of the Canadian stuff may be just _ever so very slightly_ stronger, but it's certainly nothing appreciable. You can't really notice it for the most part.



I dont dont Know about that,
what I do know is I can down 8 Buds and have a slight Buzz but I can down 8 Kokanees and be overly buzzed and have a slight drunkness.

I get the same results from coors but i have to down about 12 to feel a slight buzz.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Eight buds? damn......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

The extra buzz you're getting from the Kokanee is probably from all the sugar. It's one of the most over sweetened beers I've ever tasted.

Some beer will vary over other beer, but in general all of those big name North American types like Bud, Blue, Coors, Keith's, etc. are about the same. To say that "our beer is stronger than your beer" is just kinda wrong.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

Kokainee?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 18, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Kokainee?



Its a Canadian Brew


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

do they add cocs in there?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> The extra buzz you're getting from the Kokanee is probably from all the sugar. It's one of the most over sweetened beers I've ever tasted.
> 
> Some beer will vary over other beer, but in general all of those big name North American types like Bud, Blue, Coors, Keith's, etc. are about the same. To say that "our beer is stronger than your beer" is just kinda wrong.



Good point NS - Try some of the Micro Brews here in Denver, "Fat Tire" is 8% Alcohol - it will knock you on your ass!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Pisis said:


> do they add cocs in there?


It's pronounced KOE-can-ee. So no. 
But then again, it's from BC.


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

intersting Skimm 

Kokanee is a small silver trout that likes to jump in the air out of the water as some kind of communal sacrifice in our high mtn lakes here in Oregon.

just having a kleine glas ~ Erdinger Hefe-Weizen

interesting taste, much prefer an Ayinger over this or one of the many other wheat biers. Schneider Weisse sounds good about now. True Deutschland puts other beer countries to shame


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, I believe the Kokanee trout thrive in the waters of the BC hills as well. I've never fished there. 

I like the sound of the Fat Tire FJ mentioned. My brother-in-law makes a pretty deadly home-brew. I dunno what the exact alcohol content is, but after a mug or two o' that stuff I'm flyin'! YYEEEOWW!! Baby!


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

10-14 % but I am just guessing of course..............Gulp, oh baby !! Glad I'm not pregnanat


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Fat Tire.....

http://www.newbelgium.com/beers_ft.php


----------



## Pisis (Oct 18, 2005)

Staropramen today


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It's pronounced KOE-can-ee. So no.
> But then again, it's from BC.



You dissing B.C!!!!!!!!!
Just kidding I live in Edmonton so I dont care,
where abuts are you?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 18, 2005)

Red Bull and some Moslon is a great combo for me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> You dissing B.C!!!!!!!!!
> Just kidding I live in Edmonton so I dont care,
> where abuts are you?


I'm in the land that time forgot. Halifax. 
Edmonton, eh? You fellas getting any snow yet? It must be almost time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > You dissing B.C!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Got snow here in Denver last week. 3 to 8 inches depending where you were. 3 days later it was 75!!! 8)


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Snow? Whats snow? It hasnt snowed here since 1959. And that was for one day.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 18, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Got snow here in Denver last week. 3 to 8 inches depending where you were. 3 days later it was 75!!! 8)


Ah, that magical time of year when you never know how to dress for outside. Pneumonia season.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

YEP- it's been warm since, now rain seems t be coming


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > You dissing B.C!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Not yet but I can tell we are in for a horrible winter this year,
last year the coldest it got was about -40C


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

It is weird weather this year. We got an early pounding of rain the last 2 days. Landslideas and flooding, golfball sized hail in some areas! We even have had thunder and lightning, which is unusual for this area because of the weather patterns and mountains. I have been kinda liking it. I am hoping the weather clear for the weekend, Point Mugu air show!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2005)

Wehad a whit christmas last year, that was the last time it snowed for us.


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

snow, did someone say SNOW ! Bring it on.

Eric you folk in Calif needed the wet weqther though, of course not all at once. We are due some nasty cold according to the weather prophets......HA I'll believe it when I see it.

finishing up that Erdinger Hefe Weizen with Mabuto's Flame


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, we got plenty of rain last seaon, but with the fire season starting early, I am glad the rainy one did too. It should keep the rest of the fire seaon at bay. The only bad thing is that now there are a few mudslides from the areas that did burn. Ah, life in California! 

They were interviewing a guy on the news yesterday in Burbank that had gone through the fire. His home was saved, but then a wall of water came down his street and messed up his home. His quote "Oh well, I will worry when the locusts show up"!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 19, 2005)

Evans, at least the storm blew away the smog.......... the view of the mountains from here in Corona is spectacular.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh, I'm not complaining at all. I love how clear the air gets after the rains. But it doesn't get smoggy in Moorpark like it does down there.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 19, 2005)

In Corona? You mean you live in a virus? 

I live in Doncaster - we have no weather extremes at all. It's just grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey and ...oh ...oh, what's that? ...oh yes ...grey, grey, grey, grey, grey ... 


Think you've got the picture? No?

Grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey, grey,grey, grey, grey, grey, greygrey, grey, grey, grey...


----------



## Erich (Oct 19, 2005)

a little weather related refreshment............add some of this to an otherwise warm Bier ........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 19, 2005)

The one thing in most of Canada is you can have a Mercury freezing point winter but look forward to a nice hot Dry or Humid Summer, but I totally felt screwed over this recent summer.

Last winter I kept saying where the hell is Global Warming when you need it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 20, 2005)

Here, it's either sunny or it's pouring.
Normally it's the latter


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

trackend said:


> I believe your right Adler.
> However strength does'nt mean taste if all you want is to get pissed D 102 drink shorts or wine not beer as all beers are mostly water and the alcholic content of nearly all beer per pint against wine or spirits is very low so for getting oiled out of your skin try a pint of Tequila or Navy Neaters Rum ,ect



Dont take me wrong I do not drink Beer to get drunk. If I want to get drunk I drink Vodka.

When I get home from work I will sometimes drink a beer or I go to the Pub and drink a few beers with my friends. I drink wine when I want to relax and have a movie night with my wife. I actually think Beer and Wine are my favorite drinks.



Erich said:


> finishing up that Erdinger Hefe Weizen



Great Great beer and brewery. I prefer Erdingers Kristal Weizen over the Hefe Weizen. Hefe has too much yeast for me but great tasting beer my friend. Excellant choice!


----------



## Crippen (Oct 30, 2005)

Tiz a bit worrying when the first thing I click on when I come back is this thread!!
But I am a Newcastle Brown girl (too many Rock clubs I guess) just love the stuff.
Used to like the taste of 'Flowers bitter' anyone remeber that (do they still make it). Not reet lady like I know. If I have to be girlie Im a white wine gal... remember these things if you are ever passing through Manchester.
good thread hic!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy!! 
Welcome back, baby!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

lanc will be pleased!

Good to have ya back 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Newcastle is okay. I am not a big fan but I will drink it.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

And how can you have too many rock clubs? 

And welcome back. Did those Mongolians try to take down the "sh*tty wall"!?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 30, 2005)

"Tupid Mongorians" 

Do you rike my ancient chirese dance?


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 30, 2005)

Best beer in the world has to be Deuchars IPA...wonderful stuff. I could sit and drink it all day...which probably explains why I never got the First in my undergrad degree that all my tutors kept telling me I should get


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

We have a good rock club where I live about a 10 minute walk from my house. Infact I am having my promotion party there on Friday.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Have fun there and have one beer or two on me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

How about 5 or 6 or more! Its my celebration, I am going to splurge!


----------



## Crippen (Nov 7, 2005)

*So, tell me what have I missed over the last two months then, other than the lovely Meds birthday I see, anything big in the world of WW2 planes? or anything else at all?
who's good on whirlwind updates?
 
*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

NS said:


> Welcome back, baby! 8)



hands off, canada boy 

well cripps, the lancaster's still the greatest bomber of all time, syscom thought the harrier was a peice of junk, les and pD are still up to their old tricks and today i almost got a compliment............


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2005)

Crippen go back through aviation for one the last two months have been awful productive with some good posts of historical information..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> NS said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back, baby! 8)
> ...



Was that Flash movie your idea of a compliment?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

That there has been and some pretty down right ignorant stuff also. But for the most part some really good stuff has been posted.


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

Erich said:


> Crippen go back through aviation for one the last two months have been awful productive with some good posts of historical information..........


None of which originated from me I may add I still know squat diddly
but I'm learning ( mainly that I'm not the only one on this site who knows squat diddly).
I'm not implying you know nothing Erich out of nearly all of the guys on here you seem to be among one of the most knowledgeable.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

trackend said:


> but I'm learning ( mainly that I'm not the only one on this site who knows squat diddly).


Hmmm, my ears are burning.


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hmmm, my ears are burning.


That will teach you to put a dog end behind you ear without putting it out properly.

Ive got some pics for you Skim I got bored at home so I took myself of to HMS Belfast for the day got a 160 pictures so I shall post a new thread A visit to HMS Belfast


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome, Lee! Can't wait!


----------



## Crippen (Nov 9, 2005)

Some round up lads  
But thanks.
Erich I will look back thanks for that.

Lancs... Hi Hun... hugs and xxx to ya 

(shhh Hi NS... nice to be back M8 ta).

Track.... you just saying you know squat diddly to make me feel better aint cha. Ta!
Ok oft to look around, see just what I have missed.
**********************************************

Any ideas what santa is bringing you all? be it aviation wise, beer or other? I need ideas...inspire me.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2005)

Santa's bringin' me Satan's head on a plate.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 9, 2005)

Good to know...I guess.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2005)

Santa is breing me naughty things....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Santa will hopefully be bringing me a nice big proper-size Kookaburra cricket bat....


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Track.... you just saying you know squat diddly to make me feel better aint cha. Ta!



OK you got me Cripps 

I lied its the diddly bit I dont know. 
I'm an expert at squatting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Ugg Cricket....


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

Agreed AD


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

i like cricket!

and i'm quite suprised Martyn hasn't tried to make his own bat 

and......i dunno what i want yet!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Why would he try to make his own bat...?  My dad being the carpenter its more surprising he hasnt made one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

well you know what he's like, if he makes it it's free


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

actually, no, that sounds more like me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, yes it does


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

While you re about Lanc I thought I would tell you, I opened that bottle of Lancaster Bomber beer the other day.
Get some it is a really good drop of stuff if you like ale instead of lager that is. like drinking a subtle Grandslam


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

I have 2 bottles of beer at home that have warbirds on the lable. One is a B-17 and the other is a B-29. I dont know what the beer tastes like I never opened them and I got them about 10 years ago.


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 11, 2005)

I got a crate of HSD from St Austeel brewery in Cornwall over the summer- lovely stuff. I'll be finishing it off tomorrow night (20th birthday and all that)


----------



## Crippen (Nov 11, 2005)

where did you get it track? I have a (used obviously) bottle of MCFC wine....oh to have a bottle of lancs next to it ( yer yer Lancs I will buy two before you ask...if Track tells me where to buy um). 

(hey Track I did two weeks of squatting recently mate lol).


----------



## trackend (Nov 12, 2005)

Crippen said:


> where did you get it track? I have a (used obviously) bottle of MCFC wine....oh to have a bottle of lancs next to it ( yer yer Lancs I will buy two before you ask...if Track tells me where to buy um).




I got it from a specialist beer shop in Bury st Edmonds but the other day Cripps I saw some in Somerfields Supermarket they also do Bombadier Ale but I've not tried it yet.


----------



## mariner1985 (Jan 27, 2007)

New here to the forum... but my usual beer purchases are:

Blue Moon
Stella Artois
Warsteiner
Pilsner Urquell
Saris
Hoegaarden 

and if in Slovakia on vacation I enjoy Gambrinus, Velkopopovicky Kozel, Smadny Mnich, SARIS (the Saris I have on tap there is amazing).


I steer clear of virtually all American beers, the only one I can really stand drinking is Sam Adams.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Good man. Sam Adams is one of the only respectable beers from the US. So where do you live that you go vacation to Slovakia?


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

welcome fellow Bier drinker mariner ......... opala , Rülps !

now where is my Weihenstephaner


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 27, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have 2 bottles of beer at home that have warbirds on the lable. One is a B-17 and the other is a B-29. I dont know what the beer tastes like I never opened them and I got them about 10 years ago.


I wouldn't open them by this time they will be lumpy, beer has a very short life span 3-4 months if chilled or kept at the correct temp. When i was at the Goose because there are no year round roads the ferry brought the last beer in around the end of Sept before the water froze and it was too expensive to fly beer in, by March the beer was getting pretty skanky so there was basically no beer until mid June . This was German Brit US and Canadian beers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Going to the local pub tonight with our friends. Gonna have a few Kristal Weizen or Ur Hell.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I wouldn't open them by this time they will be lumpy, beer has a very short life span 3-4 months if chilled or kept at the correct temp. When i was at the Goose because there are no year round roads the ferry brought the last beer in around the end of Sept before the water froze and it was too expensive to fly beer in, by March the beer was getting pretty skanky so there was basically no beer until mid June . This was German Brit US and Canadian beers



I dont plan on opening them. They just sit on my shelf.


----------



## mariner1985 (Jan 27, 2007)

I am from Connecticut... my mother was born there, so on occasion I go back to stay with relatives for two months or so in the summer. Last time I went was in 2002.

My experiences in the Czech Republic while awaiting my connecting flight to Kosice Slovakia (beerwise) led me to 'see the light' in German/Czech beers. Now whenever I go to a function and see people pop open Coronas or Bud Lights I cringe.

(Am I the only one who gets a massive headache from Bud Light?)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

I dont get headaches from Budweiser because I dont drink it.


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

simply put ......... AMERICAN BEERS SUCK !


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2007)

Not true dam***. Mass brewed beers suck. But there are so many microbrews nationwide that the "US beers all suck" stereotype is just no longer true. Just travel to your local towns and cities and experiment. Microbrews are all over.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah microbreweries are not bad, but I will stick to my German, Czech and British beers. They taste the best.


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2007)

sorry but MY local brews are not worthy of the Palate for anyone .....


----------



## mariner1985 (Jan 29, 2007)

I've recent become a huge fan of Black and Tans


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Black and Tans are not bad. I drink one occasionally at the local pub.


----------



## mariner1985 (Jan 29, 2007)

When we had a beer pong team in college the people who went out and bought the beer would always come back with what they called their beers of choice.... 'natty' ice, bud light, and budweiser. When it came to a New Year's party, I brought Pilsner Urquell along as my date, and no one liked it.

I often thought people here were afraid of real beer... Pilsner and Warsteiner were unpopular at most functions.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 29, 2007)

Fullers ESB and Guinness


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

mariner1985 said:


> When we had a beer pong team in college the people who went out and bought the beer would always come back with what they called their beers of choice.... 'natty' ice, bud light, and budweiser. When it came to a New Year's party, I brought Pilsner Urquell along as my date, and no one liked it.
> 
> I often thought people here were afraid of real beer... Pilsner and Warsteiner were unpopular at most functions.



I know what you mean. When I was in college everyone drank Budweiser or Miller lite and they would get drunk off a six pack. I could drink 2 or 3 without feeling a thing....I was used to German Beer where one German beer equals 2 to 3 bottle of Budweiser.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

> beer pong


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)

"Beer Pong (also called Beirut, Lob pong or Scud) is an American drinking game that involves propelling a ping pong ball across a table with the aim of making the ball land in one of several cups of beer. The game generally involves two teams, with generally 10 cups (more or less can be used depending on the house rules), with each composed of two people. When a point is scored, the loser consumes the contents of the cup where the ball landed. When a team has scored in all of their opponents' cups, the game is won."

Beer pong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

you'd thing in order that they get to drink _more_ the winners would drink more


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you'd thing in order that they get to drink _more_ the winners would drink more



Lanc - you gotta try it. It's a helluva party game  That's an example of American ingenuity!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

actually i play a lot of proper Table Tennis which will suffice for me


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)

Wait until you are at uni, beer pong will replace table tennis (at least in the evenings and afternoons)...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

you kidding me, if i go to Cambridge i'll spend most of my time trying to avoid walking on the grass under threat of being kicked out  na i can't wait until uni should be a good laugh!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Wait until you are at uni, beer pong will replace table tennis (at least in the evenings and afternoons)...



Lanc - he's right. Give it a try. It's a helluva good time!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 31, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Lanc - he's right. Give it a try. It's a helluva good time!


Did you ever play Crud the ultimate military aircrew game


----------



## mkloby (Jan 31, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Did you ever play Crud the ultimate military aircrew game



Never heard of that one...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 31, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Never heard of that one...


Crud (game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
seen it played by teams from 6 airforces wild game


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

we play something slightly similar at times.........


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Jan 25, 2018)

mariner1985 said:


> New here to the forum... but my usual beer purchases are:
> 
> Blue Moon
> Stella Artois
> ...


I like Warsteiner- "The Queen of Beers"- also Hacker-Pschor and for a domestic- Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------

